# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Revocatoria fallimentare immobiliare

## wcrings

Buongiorno, 
sottopongo il seguente caso per valutare se vi sono gli estremi per incappare in revocatoria fallimentare immobile da poco rogitato. 
Ho acquistato immobile da 3 venditori aventi 50% (gentile signora), 25% nipote (quota ereditata), 25% secondo nipote (quota ereditata). Il compromesso era stato registrato un anno fa. 
Ora scopro che la snc dei due nipoti è in procinto di fallire (ho anche trovato la serranda dellattività chiusa, inoltre sono a conoscenza di loro elevati debiti con equitalia) mentre la zia è persona fisica senza problemi economici e comunque non soggetta a fallimento. 
Ho acquistato questa casa come seconda casa poiché non sono risuscito a vendere la mia prima casa. Ho però già trasferito la residenza in questa nuova casa, pertanto ritengo si debba considerare la mia abitazione principale. 
Ho acquistato questa seconda casa di cui temo revocatoria fallimentare con elevato mutuo concesso dalla Banca. Allatto del rogito la casa era priva di ipoteche come da indagini del Notaio. 
In atto abbiamo dichiarato il valore effettivamente pagato, il quale è forse inferiore al reale valore di mercato, non certo perché io volessi approfittarmi dello stato di necessità dei venditori (che non conoscevo allepoca del compromesso) bensì perché il periodo di mercato non è certo favorevole per chi vende. Ho acquistato tramite agenzia immobiliare a cui i 3 venditori avevano dato la casa in esclusiva. 
A proposito, chi determina e come, se il prezzo di acquisto è al prezzo di mercato? 
La domanda è: ci sono gli elementi per incappare in revocatoria fallimentare in caso (PROBABILE) di fallimento dei due nipoti? 
Nel malaugurato caso di revocatoria fallimentare cosa succede al mutuo? Devo continuare a pagare un mutuo per una casa che mi è stata revocata? Mi sembra assurdo! Mio padre ha firmato come garante. 
Qualche anima gentile mi può rassicurare siccome sono preoccupato avendo anche una figlia piccola? 
Il mio commercialista mi riferisce di stare tranquillo poiché le revocatorie fallimentari su immobili principali sono rare. 
Grazie, 
Marco

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La questione della revocatoria è molto complessa e delicata e nessuno può dire quello che accadrà domani, almeno che non disponga della "palla di vetro" o di un responso della sibilla cumana.  
Quanto alle condizioni di esperibilità della revocatoria esse sono contenute del R.D. n.267/1942.  
L'art. 67 L.F. stabilisce che possono essere revocati gli atti a titolo oneroso, pagamenti di debiti scaduti e garanzie che presentino delle anormalità tali da far sospettare l'intenzione fraudolenta (ad es. la vendita di un bene immobile per una cifra non congrua) effettuati nei due anni precedenti la dichiarazione di fallimento, salvo che il terzo non possa provare che non era a conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza.  
Ciò implica il possesso di documenti che possano provare che non era evidente un stato di decozione finanziaria, prove che dovranno essere sottoposte al vaglio del giudice delegato.   
Manuale di diritto fallimentare di A. Fiale ed. De Simone, Napoli 1999, si legge a pag. 283: 
Il concetto di "notevole sproporzione delle prestazioni" di cui all'art. 67 L.F. va inteso secondo la Cassazione nel senso che la prestazione eseguita dal fallito deve eccedere quel margine di normale ed ordinaria elasticità e di alea propria dei contratti commutativi in relazione alle circostanze di luogo e di mercato, in modo da determinare un apprezzabile pregiudizio per i creditori.  
La relativa valutazione costituisce un apprezzamento di fatto del giudice di merito, sottratto al sindacato di legittimità se congruamente motivato e privo di vizi logici (Cass. sez. I 09/04/1998 n. 3677) .  
In un altra sentenza la S.C. ebbe ad affermare il principio per cui l'esistenza di una notevole sproporzione delle prestazioni eseguite dal fallito non richiede la necessaria ricorrenza della lesione _ultra dimidium di cui all'art. 1448 del codice civile_ ma prescinde da qualsiasi misura o parametro, da cui desumere il depauperamento, con riguardo al valore reale del bene oggetto del negozio e costituisce un giudizio di merito che se adeguatamente motivato e privo di vizi logici, non è sindacabile in sede di legittimità.  
Quindi decodificando brevemente il contenuto di queste due sentenze si evince che la prova della mancata conoscenza dello stato di insolvenza è un passo obbligato per il terzo che non voglia subire la revocatoria; come è un passo obbligato dimostrare la non sussistenza della sproporzione tra quanto dato e quanto ricevuto, fatto che sarà sottoposto al giudizio del giudice di merito. 
Nel Manuale di Diritto Commerciale di Graziani - Minervini c'è scritto che quando si fanno contratti con un commerciante bisogna prendere tutte le informazioni del caso, specie quando il prezzo concordato non è congruo rispetto al prezzo di mercato e ciò per evitare brutte sorprese. 
La revocatoria riguarderà il bene immobile, non le garanzie personali annesse al mutuo ipotecario ad esso abbinato, che sono legate al mutuo contratto dall'acquirente per l'acquisto dell'immobile, per cui è possibile che la banca si rifaccia sul garante avendo perso la garanzia fornita dall'immobile.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Buongiorno, 
> Il mio commercialista mi riferisce di stare tranquillo poiché le revocatorie fallimentari su immobili principali sono rare. 
> Marco

  amo questi commercialisti!

----------

